# 1875 Rowhouse in Baltimore - Year Long Renovation



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool, I love this stuff. I'll check out your blog!


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a similar thread outlining our rehab in Canton. Quite an experience indeed.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

scavsssss said:


> Hello all. Previous to now, I had been waiting and waiting to post my blog with pictures of my renovation of an 1875 rowhouse in the Locust Point area of Baltimore, MD near Ft. McHenry.
> 
> I have been tracking the progress over the last year on my blog:
> 
> ...


You really did a great job, it looks fantastic.


----------



## scavsssss (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words all!

Just trying to tie up the loose ends now...already planning spring projects too.

I looked at the Canton reno pics...looks like our houses are similar in size.

I want to paint my front door before winter too. Spring is gona be either removing the formstone or getting a new (car friendly) door for the garage.


----------



## Bootz (Jun 28, 2010)

:drool: Man me and the lady are down in fells all the time and love to look at the houses while strolling around. This is really cool piece of work that you have going here man!


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

There needs to be some sort of Baltimore-area DIY blog registry so I can find all you guys.

Mine is in the signature.. Cockeysville/Hunt Valley area.

Nice work!


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

oops.. double post.


----------

